# Some Snow Fun



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Not sure how much snow we'll get overnight, or if it will stick long enough to enjoy it in the morning.....so we thought we better get something while we can...

Here's Cosmo and Samson playing on the back porch. The snow got them pretty hyper and playing pretty good.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

nice clip, and it's really good to them getting along together so well, hope we get some snow this year.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, if they play like that, they are really getting along together.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They look like they were having a good time! I can't wait for snow!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

it has been in the 60's here lately. I hear a storm is coming this way for Thursday night into Friday with snow. What a change !!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I bet that Cosmo really thinks he has gone to heaven. He left hot, humid Texas for the fresh air of the northwest and probably never even saw snow before! They look like they had a lot of fun. I can't wait to see what Bailey thinks of snow.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

This is great footage! Those two are playing so well. It's great to see them having so much fun. You may even get some more snow today, right? Thanks for posting!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jeffreyzone said:


> This is great footage! Those two are playing so well. It's great to see them having so much fun. You may even get some more snow today, right? Thanks for posting!


The snow brought out some hyperness in Samson.....so he was hopping around trying to get Cosmo to play. 

They are saying we might get a little more today, but not much for us. Most of the good snow is north of Seattle, and we are on the SE end of it. "A dusting to 2 inches." 

The kids are all bummed right now, getting ready for school. They don't even get to start late. Normal school schedules today. So they went to bed dreaming of staying home....and wake up to the horrors of a regular schedule.... :lol:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Do they always play nice together or do they ever get nippy?

Also....

I love your new signature banner.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> Do they always play nice together or do they ever get nippy?


Really, all they've really done up until last night was just the tug of war. I think the snow brought out the puppy in them.

At the end of the video, I think you can see where one of them yipes a bit, and they both stop immediately..... I'd like to think they wanted to make sure they were both okay...



Katiesmommy said:


> I love your new signature banner.....


Thank you! I figured it was time to include Cosmo...


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Thank you! I figured it was time to include Cosmo...


I like it too! How do you make it?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I was just going to email Rick and find out if everyone was okay-the news says 'wide spread' power outage. 

The clip was great! It looks to me like they both respect each other--a clue I always look for is when they they take turns playing 'who gets to be on top''--they did a good job of alternating 'top dog'. 

You guys are all doing a great job!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I like it too! How do you make it?


I use Microsoft Photodraw, which is really a simple PhotoShop type of program. Problem is ...Microsoft discontinued it several years ago.

I'm teaching myself PhotoShop now....and that's when my graphics get 100% better....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> The clip was great! It looks to me like they both respect each other--a clue I always look for is when they they take turns playing 'who gets to be on top''--they did a good job of alternating 'top dog'.


Cosmo goes after Samson's back legs the same way Magic does versus Tabitha in one of Bruce's videos...

I'll try and get some good pictures today.....never know when we'll get more snow, so we gotta get snow photos while we can.....

And we never lost our power....so we've been okay there. I did have to walk my wife to the bus this morning, because she won't drive in the snow....and the walk back sure was cold....


----------

